# Please pray for our son!!



## kmaxwell3 (Dec 24, 2021)

Some of you know my youngest child Hudson has been going  Leukemia treatment since last March. He also has Downsydrome.  We are in the ER at Egelston tonight for a fever and a bad cough. They are having problems accessing his port to do blood work to see what's going on with him. Praying it's nothing serious but won't know till we get blood work done. Please pray for him and all the children and families here in this place tonight. Also the staff here at Egelston.  Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Havana Dude (Dec 24, 2021)

Lord have mercy on this child,his parents, and all family.


----------



## buckpasser (Dec 24, 2021)

Prayers sent!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 24, 2021)

Prayers!


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 24, 2021)

Prayers from here,also.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Dec 24, 2021)

Sending prayers, in Jesus name!!


----------



## K80 (Dec 25, 2021)

Hopefully by now they have him accessed, however, anytime the ER has issues call the Aflac floor and they'll send a nurse down.   Aflac overrides ER.  There was several times ER wanted to follow their protocol which went against things we were told to never let happen to an Aflac patient,  due to the astronomical risk for an Aflac patient, and the Aflac nurses were there in record time to correct ER doctors and put them in their place. This included making accessing the port a very stressful experience for the child. 

When Grant was sick we spent every holiday in the hospital, never failed. 

Hope it's nothing serious.   Prayers

Merry Christmas from the Terrell's!


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Dec 25, 2021)

K80 said:


> Hopefully by now they have him accessed, however, anytime the ER has issues call the Aflac floor and they'll send a nurse down.   Aflac overrides ER.  There was several times ER wanted to follow their protocol which went against things we were told to never let happen to an Aflac patient,  due to the astronomical risk for an Aflac patient, and the Aflac nurses were there in record time to correct ER doctors and put them in their place. This included making accessing the port a very stressful experience for the child.
> 
> When Grant was sick we spent every holiday in the hospital, never failed.
> 
> ...


We did that. They came down and got it no prob. Did a nasal swab and waiting on labs now. Good to hear from you Steve. Hope yall are well.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Dec 25, 2021)

Thanks guys!! Will keep yall updated when we find out more.


----------



## Bubba Watson (Dec 25, 2021)

Prayers sent!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 25, 2021)

Saying many prayers for you and your family brother!


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Dec 25, 2021)

I just got home from ER. They admitted him to Aflac again. We have spent many nights there. So this is nothing new. He has RSV and his enzymes levels are up in his liver. They have been up for last few visits. But now they are high enough to be concerned.  Could be a few things causing it. First thing is the Chemo he gets everyday could be the problem, or it could be Hepatitis from the blood transfusions he has gotten in the past. Also may just be from the RSV.  I had to come home to do Christmas with my other kids so my wife stayed with him at Egelston. He will probably be there a few days till they figure out what is causing his liver problems. Please continue praying for him and all the other kids up there. That place is amazing but also not some where you want your child to have to go. Thanks again guys!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 25, 2021)

kmaxwell3 said:


> I just got home from ER. They admitted him to Aflac again. We have spent many nights there. So this is nothing new. He has RSV and his enzymes levels are up in his liver. They have been up for last few visits. But now they are high enough to be concerned.  Could be a few things causing it. First thing is the Chemo he gets everyday could be the problem, or it could be Hepatitis from the blood transfusions he has gotten in the past. Also may just be from the RSV.  I had to come home to do Christmas with my other kids so my wife stayed with him at Egelston. He will probably be there a few days till they figure out what is causing his liver problems. Please continue praying for him and all the other kids up there. That place is amazing but also not some where you want your child to have to go. Thanks again guys!!


You have our prayers brother


----------



## fishfryer (Dec 25, 2021)

Prayers for Hudson, his family and all of the patients and staff of Egleston.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 25, 2021)

Prayers from here added


----------



## Mauser (Dec 25, 2021)

Prayers for that precious angel,y'all and staff!!!


----------



## glynr329 (Dec 25, 2021)

Prayers sent


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Dec 25, 2021)

Boatload of prayers from here....


----------



## cramer (Dec 25, 2021)

Praying for Hudson, your family and the hospital staff.


----------



## Duff (Dec 25, 2021)

I am praying for your family sir.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 25, 2021)

Praying for y'all.


----------



## fredw (Dec 25, 2021)

Prayers added.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 25, 2021)

Prayers sent for your son and your family.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 25, 2021)

Prayers.....


----------



## pjciii (Dec 25, 2021)

Prayers sent


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Dec 25, 2021)

Thanks guys!! Getting ultrasound and more test on liver today.


----------



## dslc6487 (Dec 25, 2021)

Praying for ll of you brother.  And will continue to do so.  Please keep us posted.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Dec 25, 2021)

A sick kids is tough to deal with.

Prayers lifted.


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 25, 2021)

Prayers sent


----------



## fowlmeat08 (Dec 25, 2021)

Prayers sent for all.


----------



## TJay (Dec 25, 2021)

Prayers for you all.


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 25, 2021)

Prayers from ere as well.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 25, 2021)

Prayers lifted.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Dec 26, 2021)

So his liver numbers are going down. Which is what we want. He hasn't had any of his daily chemo pills so that and the RVS could have been his problem.  Doing more blood work today to make sure they continue to go down and hopefully go home tomorrow.  Will hold daily chemo pills for now. Ultrasound came back normal. He still has a bad cough at night but no fever. Thanks guys!!


----------



## JROESEL (Dec 26, 2021)

That’s great to hear, my son (4) got rsv so bad it almost killed him when he was 6 months, he gets it almost every year now, we’re on breathing treatments twice a day right now, the pediatrician told us that every time he gets a cold, it would probably turn into rsv, they say he will out grow it and his immune system will eventually get stronger and fight, 
We have learned, no matter the drive to Atlanta, take them there, don’t go to the normal local er, he went on a Saturday night when he was 6 months, and the doctor said he didn’t have rsv, went straight to pediatrician Monday morning, test was positive in minutes, started treatment, and he started getting better,
I pray for your family @kmaxwell3, there’s nothing like having a sick kid and just feeling helpless as a dad, I pray that you and your wife have strength and courage to to stay strong!!!


----------



## Headshot (Dec 26, 2021)

Prayers added.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Dec 26, 2021)

JROESEL said:


> That’s great to hear, my son (4) got rsv so bad it almost killed him when he was 6 months, he gets it almost every year now, we’re on breathing treatments twice a day right now, the pediatrician told us that every time he gets a cold, it would probably turn into rsv, they say he will out grow it and his immune system will eventually get stronger and fight,
> We have learned, no matter the drive to Atlanta, take them there, don’t go to the normal local er, he went on a Saturday night when he was 6 months, and the doctor said he didn’t have rsv, went straight to pediatrician Monday morning, test was positive in minutes, started treatment, and he started getting better,
> I pray for your family @kmaxwell3, there’s nothing like having a sick kid and just feeling helpless as a dad, I pray that you and your wife have strength and courage to to stay strong!!!


The RSV is what started all this back in December 2019 when Hudson was 2. Hope your son gets well soon and  out grows it also. We learned the hard way also about just bringng him straight to Egelston no matter what. It's a one hour drive from our house to there, but they are the only ones that can take care of him correctly. People do not realize how dangerous RSV is for younger kids and kids with suppressed immune systems like my son. Thanks again guys for all the prayers!!


----------



## antharper (Dec 26, 2021)

Prayers from my family !


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Dec 27, 2021)

Still in hospital guys.  Was going to go home this morning but he got another fever. So more blood work to make sure it's not an infection from his port and another nasal swab.  Keep praying please!!


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 27, 2021)

Praying!


----------



## dawg (Dec 27, 2021)

Prayers sent


----------



## Resica (Dec 27, 2021)

Prayers sent for Hudson and the entire family!. Get well Hudson!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 27, 2021)

My Prayers are being sent up tonight for your Son getting better really soon so that ALL of your family can be together at home ASAP.   

Please continue to keep us updated.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Dec 28, 2021)

So last night we did antibiotics at 8, 12 and 4 am this morn. His Temps are to low over night so they want to check his thyroid. Not sure what that will entail. There may be an issue there. He has been doing ok. Just ready to get out of the hospital so he can go see what Santa brought him. Thanks guys!!


----------



## Headshot (Dec 28, 2021)

Still praying for all of you.  God's peace to you and yours.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Dec 28, 2021)

Prayers for Hudson and your family.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Dec 28, 2021)

He is not coming home today. May have an infection.  Giving him more antibiotics and checking blood.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 28, 2021)

kmaxwell3 said:


> He is not coming home today. May have an infection.  Giving him more antibiotics and checking bloodn



your family is sure going thru a knothole right now.  Prayers for comfort, grace and healing for Hudson and the entire family


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 28, 2021)

Prayers continuing....


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Dec 28, 2021)

Praying


----------



## srb (Dec 28, 2021)

Prayers to your family.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 28, 2021)

Praying for y'all Brother.


----------



## Big7 (Dec 28, 2021)

Prayers for all.


----------



## Mike 65 (Dec 28, 2021)

Praying for you and your family.


----------



## dfhooked (Dec 28, 2021)

Continued prayers for your son and your family.


----------



## James12 (Dec 28, 2021)

Sounds like your son is a warrior! We will pray for him and y’all.   God bless him.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Dec 29, 2021)

So we are still at the hospital. He is doing better but his counts dropped again. So they will do more blood work at 4 and possibly let him go home. They seem to think the RSV was causing all these problems combined with the Chemo he was getting. My wife realized also that on his last two IV Cemo days they did not perscribe a drug called Leucovorin. It helps combat the affects of the IV Chemo on those visits. Not sure how that was missed on their end. But it could be part of the liver enzymes being high from what doctor said. Thanks Thanks the continued prayers guys!!


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Dec 29, 2021)

Numbers are up.  We are going home soon


----------



## srb (Dec 29, 2021)

kmaxwell3 said:


> Numbers are up.  We are going home soon



Happy for your family, Glad you will be able to leave..


----------



## JROESEL (Dec 29, 2021)

Hopefully y’all got home, hope the little man is doing better and playing with those new toys that Santa brought, now you and momma try and get some much needed rest!!! We sleep with the monitor next to our head, especially when rsv is in town


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Dec 30, 2021)

JROESEL said:


> Hopefully y’all got home, hope the little man is doing better and playing with those new toys that Santa brought, now you and momma try and get some much needed rest!!! We sleep with the monitor next to our head, especially when rsv is in town


Yes we made it home last night. He was very excited to see what Santa had brought and play with his brothers and sisters. Makes for a long night with the monitor in your room. But sometimes that's life. Thanks again guy!!


----------



## tcward (Jan 2, 2022)

Our most Gracious Father place your healing hand on this young man in your name I pray. Amen


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 3, 2022)

Good to hear he's home. Prayers work, and this site and its folks are strong g medicine. I'm I first hand recipient of its power.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 6, 2022)

Praying for the young man!


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 6, 2022)

Prayers from here also.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Jan 6, 2022)

We did blood work Monday morning and his counts were good. Started his Chemo meds back last night. Doing good so far. Thanks guys!!


----------



## antharper (Jan 22, 2022)

Praying all is still going good !


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 22, 2022)

Thoughts and prayers still for you and your family.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Jan 22, 2022)

antharper said:


> Praying all is still going good !


All good sir!! Thanks guys


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Jul 10, 2022)

Well guys it is with a happy heart I can say my son has finished his chemo treatment as of tonight for Leukemia. I gave him his last dose of oral chemo this afternoon.  He still will be doing monthly blood work and check ups for the rest of the year and then next year every 2 months. Need to make sure it doesn't return. We rented a lake house on Sinclar for the weekend.  Kids have had a blast here.  It has been a long 2.5 years of treatments and scary times for him. This has honestly been one of the most trying times in our life's. This whole experience has been 24/7 for so long that it is always on our minds. Just keeping up with his prescriptions and doctors appointments planning our life around all the time he spent at Egelston. He spent two Christmas and turned three years old in that hospital. Everyone at Egelston has been so good to us. From the beginning it has consumed so much of our time and energy.  Life doesn't stop for anyone or anything and with other kids to raise at the same time it was almost impossible at times.  But my wife and kids all stepped up for their baby brother and made it happen. There were so many sleepless nights and so many miles traveled back and forth to the appointments and when he was inpatient. At the same time we have met alot of good people that helped us along the way. Thank you all for the prayers that you gave us.


----------



## dslc6487 (Jul 10, 2022)

So glad that he has finished his treatments!!  I know it has been a very long 2 1/2 years.  I know that he is very proud of having a loving family that has cared for him and stepped up to meet every challenge.  Blessings to all of the family.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 10, 2022)

I know it is a relief to be done with that phase of treatment.  Now that boy can start overcoming and healing from the chemo.  It is great news.


----------



## K80 (Jul 11, 2022)

That's great news brother!


----------



## Mauser (Jul 11, 2022)

Awesome news! What joy this news brings to my heart and I know it does to y’all!


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 11, 2022)

Wonderful news.  God is good and works miracles through lots of good people.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jul 11, 2022)

Great news and continued prayers!


----------



## TJay (Jul 11, 2022)

He's a trooper!  Congrats!


----------



## Mars (Jul 11, 2022)

Praise God!


----------



## oops1 (Jul 11, 2022)

Great news. Thanks for the update


----------



## oldways (Jul 11, 2022)

God Bless you and your family.


----------



## Madman (Jul 11, 2022)

ALMIGHTY God and heavenly Father, we give thee humble thanks for that thou hast been graciously pleased to deliver from his bodily sickness the child in whose behalf we bless and praise thy Name, in the presence of all thy people. Grant, we beseech thee, O gracious Father, that he, through thy help, may both faithfully live in this world according to thy will, and also may be partaker of everlasting glory in the life to come; through Jesus Christ our Lord. Amen.

May he continue to grow in health and strength, from perfection to perfection.


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 11, 2022)

Wonderful news! Praise God!


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 11, 2022)

Awesome report!  God bless you all!


----------



## dawg (Jul 11, 2022)

Great news, Godbless your family


----------

